# Should the Camera Van be at HMC?



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

*Should the Police Safety Partnership be at HMC?*​
Yes3678.26%No Opinion510.87%No510.87%


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Some strong opinions on the other thread but is it just a few members who are against it?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i dont have a problem with it it is a chance for both sides to have there say it will only be a display and not working


----------



## smug (Nov 3, 2003)

Keep your Friends close,

Keep your Enemys closer :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Correct me if I am wrong.

You don't have to be a member of the TTOC to go to HMC?

Therefore this is not a TTOC issue but and I would agree borderline either a TT issue or Off Topic.

More forum moderation for the sake of it :?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

They showed at the AMD rolling road, nice fellas and a good laugh, what other situation could you have to be allowed to drive your car past them and see who get the highest speed?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> You don't have to be a member of the TTOC to go to HMC?
> 
> ...


But it is *specifically* about a TTOC organised event 

(and no, it wasn't me who moved it - but only cos 1 of the other mods beat me to it )


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Correct me if I am wrong.
> ...


Sorry Wayne but I still think it is petty moderation.

The subject fits into several forum groups here, including the one I put it in.

As a regular forum user (with 3 years experience of this forum), there seems IMO to be a trend of moving/moderating stuff on a whim. This is not a personal dig at you Wayne. A recent thread highlighted how it is one rule for a moderator (and was not moderated by other moderators) and another rule for active members.

This is petty supidity and does little for the reputation of the TTF or TTOC.

[cynical] Was this done because I had a bit of a lively debate recently with a moderator? [/cynical]

I have now said my bit and regard the subject closed.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Richard, I moved it. Thank you for your kind words.



mighTy Tee said:


> Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> You don't have to be a member of the TTOC to go to HMC?
> 
> ...


Richard,

The only people that could have / can change in the future what happens at TTOC events are the TTOC committee as directed by the TTOC membership. What non-TTOC members think on this issue will not guide what the TTOC committee organises. What TTOC members think, very much will. The poll is nothing to do with a owning or running a TT OTHER than it relates to a TTOC event.

I did not move the post "on a whim". It was clear to me that for a discussion of TTOC policy (I assume the point of your thread is that you either agree or disagree with it being there and would therefore like to see a change or status quo kept) about a TTOC event, there was a more appropriate forum than the main TT Forum.


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Why not it keeps them off the streets for the day! :lol:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Did you see the queue on Sunday to chat to the Police! :lol:

Shocking :wink:


----------

